# DVC Newbie Questions?



## Clemson Fan (Jul 28, 2009)

I just got back from Disney and we had a great time with our 4 year old son. We stayed offsite which was the biggest hassle of our trip. I think I’ve decided that I just want to go ahead and buy some DVC points so we can do a trip every 12-18 months and stay onsite. I’m not a timeshare newbie as I won 3 Marriott weeks that we use often, so I’m quite familiar with II and timesharing in general even though Disney left II (boo). If I do buy into DVC, I have no interest in becoming a member of RCI because I wouldn’t trade the points and would either use or rent them. I’ve been researching TUG and Disney for 5-6 hours now and I have some questions that I would like to ask the DVC experts.

I prefer to buy resale if I can to save some $$.

With DVC, what is the typical discount % of buying resale vs. through DVC?

Is DVC still exercising ROFR with the financial crunch? I know Marriott has pretty much ceased exercising ROFR for the past 9 months.

What are the disadvantages for buying resale?

I see that you have an 11 month booking window for your “home” resort and a 7 month window for other DVC resorts. How advantageous is this? IOW, is there only crap left over at the 7 month booking window?

With booking, if you own points at more than 1 DVC resort, can you combine those points to make a reservation?

If you can combine points for making a reservation, can you get the 11 month booking window with combined points? IOW, say you have just 25 points at the resort you really want to stay at and 200 points at another DVC resort. Can you combine those 225 points and still book at the 11 month window for the resort where you only have 25 points?

Is the price negotiable when buying directly from DVC? If not, what kind of perks should I press to get if I buy from DVC directly? If I do buy from DVC I won’t be coming off a presentation and will just be contacting them directly which is something they probably rarely see. So, I’d want to make sure I’m getting all of the best perks out there if they aren’t negotiable on the price.

TIA for any answers!


----------



## spiceycat (Jul 28, 2009)

the did let some go at SSR that was a surprise. for oKW mostly they are still doing ROFR

akv - they are still selling so doing ROFR is a must.

HH and VB - they have really cut back the ROFR on these two alot.

BWV, BCV, VWL and new BLT - they are doing ROFR

you can't mix points at 11 months. it must be for the resort you own. at 7 months you can put all your points together.

just don't expect MK or SV at BLT, SV or BW at BWV or for food/wine - BWV or BCV at 7 months.

now this is not expected - it might happen - so if that is what you want definitely go for it.

for buying - there does not seem to be a percentage across the board - depends upon the resort and if  DVC has a waiting list for that use year.

if you buy directly from DVC expect to pay the asking price - they do not bargin and they are generally upfront with any discounts at present. but always ask.

until the last few years most of DVC sales was direct - generally a personnally recommendations - they  only really started to advertise all over the place when Jim Lewis arrived.

now always saw the ones on Disney TV - but lots of folk did not.

my guide does her sales from her home. She might be one you talk too unless you are visiting WDW at the time.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 28, 2009)

The only disadvantage to buying DVC resale is that it takes a little longer to get into the system then buying direct from Disney does. Disney treats resale and direct buyers the same. Something to watch on resale is whether the points are used up for two or three years, though. I value the points at $10.00 a point. So if you see a 150 point contract that doesn't have any points until 2011, then I would consider that a "stripped contract" and two years of missing points would be worth $3,000 to me.

For BLT and AKV, buying direct may not be much more than buying resale with the incentives Disney has right now. SSR (Saratoga) is a completely different story - it's a bargain at the resale price (especially since it has the longer expiration date, too). SSR direct from Disney is around $93 a point. Bought resale it can be anywhere from $65 a point and up. 

If you have a certain DVC resort that you want to stay at during holidays or school vacations, then it pays to own points there for the 11 month booking window advantage. If you don't mind which Walt Disneyworld DVC you stay at or can't plan until 7 months or less, then SSR is the best deal out there for the longer expiration resorts. 

Here's a thread from the Dis boards that shows ROFR info:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1960185&page=91

Good luck. We really enjoy our Marriott week and DVC points - it has been a nice combination. Hopefully, with the rumored changes to Marriott's system, I keep feeling that way in the future - laughter.

Here's a thread from Mouseowners.com that shows current incentives - I think you need a referral from an existing DVC member, though, for some of those prices? I'm not sure. 

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14494&highlight=incentives


----------



## mecllap (Jul 28, 2009)

There are tons of variables to consider.  DVC is a luxury purchase, with a long-term commitment (which you know as a Marriott owner).  It pretty much works best if you are going to want to stay on property at least every other year (maybe up to 3) -- then you can buy less points and pay lower MFs, etc.

I stayed one week at the Marriott Royal Palms in June, followed by a week at DVC-SSR.  Even allowing for going from the MRP 2 br to the SSR 1 br, there is a noticeable, although not intolerable, difference in the "quality" -- space (esp. the balcony, but also bath area, kitchen, and laundry -- all bigger at MRP) and the odds and ends of stuff provided.  MRP did have luggage carts (sometimes) -- DVC does not.  MRP is a little further away and doesn't have the bus service, and you can't add on the Dining Plan, if you'd like to do that.  Food service was better/handier at SSR.

I bought enough points resale to go for a 1BR every other year at SSR, because our family dynamic is changing -- it will be handy for me to be able to return to the room separately by bus, since I'm getting older (we go to WDW as a 3-generation family), and I wanted the space that the OKW resort has (but it doesn't have elevators in all the buildings, so I bought SSR).  If you can't get what you want at 7 months -- you will likely end up at SSR or OKW, but those were the ones that seem to work best for me anyway (altho some people do seem to consider them "lower" on the scale -- because they are "further" from the theme parks).  

The DVC resorts all have their plusses and minuses, depending on what you want or need.  The usual timeshare advice of "buy where you want to stay" applies to DVC as well, altho people report being able to switch around just fine.  The most popular times at the smallest resorts can be iffy to get -- if you really need BLT at Christmas, or Beach Club for Food and Wine -- you should buy there.

If you're going to make a big buy-in, you might want to go direct for the incentives DVC offers; if you just want to "get your foot in the door" -- buy small through resale at a lower cost (you can then add on either direct or resale).  

By all means keep reading on the disboards DVC site, on mouseowners, and TUG -- there's tons of helpful advice out there.


----------



## Culli (Jul 28, 2009)

I prefer to buy resale if I can to save some $$.  Not as much as other companies, Marriott is probably the closest to DVC in ROFR aggresivness

With DVC, what is the typical discount % of buying resale vs. through DVC?  What is making it through ROFR, depends on resort.  BWV, BCV, VWL probably 15-25% while SSR is the best resale deal at close to 30%.  See little if any advantage at AKV or BLT 

Is DVC still exercising ROFR with the financial crunch? I know Marriott has pretty much ceased exercising ROFR for the past 9 months.  Yup I got a BCV (2months ago) and BWV (last week) contract ROFR by Disney 

What are the disadvantages for buying resale?  Closing cost, time it takes to close, risk of ROFR.  Through Disney as soon as you tell the guide you want in you can start making resies within a day

I see that you have an 11 month booking window for your “home” resort and a 7 month window for other DVC resorts. How advantageous is this? IOW, is there only crap left over at the 7 month booking window?Depends I have had good luck other report not so much.  The longer after 7 months you wait the less options you will have but that is a "duh" comment

With booking, if you own points at more than 1 DVC resort, can you combine those points to make a reservation?Yes but only at 7 months, after 7 months point are points.  You can only book 11 months with the pts at that particular resort.

If you can combine points for making a reservation, can you get the 11 month booking window with combined points? IOW, say you have just 25 points at the resort you really want to stay at and 200 points at another DVC resort. Can you combine those 225 points and still book at the 11 month window for the resort where you only have 25 points? nope

Is the price negotiable when buying directly from DVC? If not, what kind of perks should I press to get if I buy from DVC directly? If I do buy from DVC I won’t be coming off a presentation and will just be contacting them directly which is something they probably rarely see. So, I’d want to make sure I’m getting all of the best perks out there if they aren’t negotiable on the price.I bought sight onseen and got the best deal they had.  One thing is they do have a member referal discount that can save you sometimes in the $5-$8 per pt(send me a pm if you need a referal name).  See www.dvcnews.com under the financial tab for current offers for new and current members.  I have bought resale and through Disney.  If you search and are patient you can find a nice contract resale that is loaded with banked pts.  Disney makes the whole process really easy and depending on what you want it might make sense to go through Disney.  Disney also offers easy financing if that is important to you.  I have also bought a contract resale and feel I got a steal on it.  But it took about 2-3 months to get me into the system, then like I said I got 2 hit by ROFR.  If was to start over I would buy BLT direct from Disney (wasn't around when we bought) and have them split into 50 pt contracts in case I wanted to sell - smaller contracts get higher $$ and sell faster resale.  If I didn't like DVC I would think the small contracts at BLT would sell fast with minimal loss, or at least to any other TS.  If I feel in love with DVC (which we have) I would scout out resale and if I found something pounce on it.  

We also have various other TS that were all bought resale for about 5% of developer costs.  You will get nowhere near that price with DVC and I don't hessitate to buy from them direct.  I find my "guide" to be honest, no pressure and for a sales guy a pretty straight shooter....he has been right on and good to our family.  DVC is by far our most expensive TS but it is also our favorite and be hardest for us to part with if we ever had to dump it.

For those looking at SSR or any of the "sold out" resorts and want 100 or more points I say go resale.  For the newer resorts you pretty much have to go with Disney as the savings is minimal if at all resale.

Pts are Pts at 7 months except for buy in cost and MFs.  If you NEED to stay at a certain resort at a certain time buy where you want/have to stay.  If you are a bargain guy and don't mind as long as you are on WDW property SSR is a great buy with low MFs.  You mention only junk left, not sure what you are getting at but I don't think DVC has a bad resort.  Some love a resort while others can't stand it.  But really really think of what is important to you, is it location, is it exp of contract, or theme?


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank-you for the early responses.  I'm not familiar with the DVC acronyms, but I did my best to decifer them.  Can you all please check my work and let me know if I'm correct.

SSR = Saratoga Springs Resort
OKW = Old Key West
HH = Hilton Head
VB = Vero Beach
BWV = Boardwalk Villas
BCV = Beach Club Villas
VWL = Villas at Wilderness Lodge
BLT = Bay Lake Tower at Contemporary
AKV = Animal Kingdom Villas
VGC = Villas at Grand Californian

Can somebody please decifer this line for me:

just don't expect MK or SV at BLT, SV or BW at BWV or for food/wine - BWV or BCV at 7 months.

I have no idea what it means.

The resort I'm really craving is the Grand Californian.  I was pretty impressed with it's location right there at California Adventure.  I never actually saw any of its inside, but I liked it's location a lot.  I guess I shouldn't expect to find any resale points on it since it's so new and it looks like their current incentive is $90/point.  Does anybody have a current point chart for the Grand Californian?

I was just on the DVC site and tried to order a DVD and more information and the state I live in (Hawaii) was not listed as being available for information.  Does that mean I can't buy into DVC if I'm from Hawaii?  If that's the case, could I use my parents address in SC to get around that?


----------



## Troopers (Jul 29, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> Can somebody please decifer this line for me:
> 
> just don't expect MK or SV at BLT, SV or BW at BWV or for food/wine - BWV or BCV at 7 months.
> 
> I have no idea what it means.



I'll try to help.  I'm a new DVC owner.

Translation = just don't expect a Magic Kingdom view or Standard View at Bay Lake Towers, Standard View or Boardwalk View at BoardWalk Villas or for food/wine (meaning when the food wine festival occurs) - BoardWalk Villas or Beach Club Villas at 7 months (meaning non owner trying to reserve 7 months out)


----------



## Troopers (Jul 29, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> The resort I'm really craving is the Grand Californian.  I was pretty impressed with it's location right there at California Adventure.  I never actually saw any of its inside, but I liked it's location a lot.  I guess I shouldn't expect to find any resale points on it since it's so new and it looks like their current incentive is $90/point.  Does anybody have a current point chart for the Grand Californian?
> 
> I was just on the DVC site and tried to order a DVD and more information and the state I live in (Hawaii) was not listed as being available for information.  Does that mean I can't buy into DVC if I'm from Hawaii?  If that's the case, could I use my parents address in SC to get around that?



Styling is very similar to the Grand California Hotel.  Point requirements are the highest.  I've attached the chart.

Not sure about the Hawaii address thing.  PM me your address and I'll get the info DVD for you from my guide.

Btw, I was in your position not too long ago.  After lots of homework, I bought direct (unlike my Starwoods).  

Don't forget to consider MF in your thinking.  Good luck.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 29, 2009)

Clemson Fan, I've been a DVC owner for 3yrs. Home resorts of SSR and VB. For the 4 of us I book 2br villas all the time. We've done 8 trips of varying lengths in that time. 

We bought VB points, so we could have the 11 month booking window for Easter/Spring Break. Small resort with only 18 dedicated 2brs/18 lock-off units(usually go as 1brs). No problem getting my reservation.

Now we tend to go to WDW in the Nov-May range. We do a week at Thanksgiving which I book at 11 months at SSR, no problem. Even managed to grab one of the Grand Villas for this Thanksgiving.

Now when we do long weekend trips, that's when we play the 7 month window. We've been able to stay at VWL in early May, MLK weekend(coming in Thursday before) we've been able to get 2br at BCV and this past yr a BWV-Boardwalk view. 

What I usually do, is book SSR during the priority period, then am on the phone right at 7 months and see what I can get. BCV/BWV rooms I got when I called. The VWL room I had to waitlist and that only took a month. 

I just called a week ago Saturday and managed to get a studio at VWL for mid October for 3 nights. VWL is popular then because it's close to MK, and the holloween party. 

BLT is very un-DVC like. Not themed, like VWL/AKV etc. Some people have hated the style since day 1 and once they saw the models they didn't change.

Here's my strategy for a MK view at BLT. Look for a Friday/Sat or possibly a Thurs check in. It's how we usually book.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jul 29, 2009)

Everyone else covered everything I'd suggest. However, I'll say it again--someone else said it--if there's a particular resort which you want to stay in more than others, buy there and not somewhere else hoping to get in at the 7 month window. We sold our DVC last year (OKW) for a few reasons, one of which was the problem with getting into other resorts. It used to be quite easy (depending on time of year) to try other resorts. As DVC has grown, it's gotten next to impossible to book other resorts (other than a couple) if it wasn't your home resort. This got quite frustrating because we couldn't stay where we wanted to. We could always get a reservation somewhere though so it's more of an inconvenience. Just be aware of this.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 29, 2009)

GadgetRick said:


> Everyone else covered everything I'd suggest. However, I'll say it again--someone else said it--if there's a particular resort which you want to stay in more than others, buy there and not somewhere else hoping to get in at the 7 month window. We sold our DVC last year (OKW) for a few reasons, one of which was the problem with getting into other resorts. It used to be quite easy (depending on time of year) to try other resorts. As DVC has grown, it's gotten next to impossible to book other resorts (other than a couple) if it wasn't your home resort. This got quite frustrating because we couldn't stay where we wanted to. We could always get a reservation somewhere though so it's more of an inconvenience. Just be aware of this.



Well Rick weren't you trying for the 1st 2 weeks of Dec? Talk about DVC feeding frenzy that's it. I think VWL is the hardest to get into at that time of year. Even more so than BCV/BWV during food & wine. Could have gotten a studio at BWV for mid Oct when I called 1.5 weeks ago. 

To Clemson Fan, if you look at the point charts, you'll notice it's point wise very cheap to go Dec 1-14. It's a great time to see the resorts/parks decked out for the Festive Season. But you need to be on the phone at 11 months and perhaps be content to stay at your home resort. This is a heads up because I see tons of newbies on the DIS boards who can't figure out why it books up so fast at a traditionally slow time of year for travel.

To us, we love SSR, don't care if we stay there. I just like to do the 7 month switcheroo for the fun of it. . Now we did specifically buy VB for Easter and since we've owned all VB points have been used there. 

The only things we need to do WDW, are to be on-site and have a 2br.


----------



## Troopers (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it's worth noting the Clemson Fan is in Hawaii, 5 hrs mins to DL and 10 hrs to WDW.  If it was me, the 11/7 month home priority window is quite important.


----------



## mecllap (Jul 29, 2009)

Clemson fan -- you can buy into DVC no matter where you live (well, pretty much anywhere, Canada, UK, etc.).  And I'm fairly sure you should have the address on your contract be your home address (on your driver's license).  That can come into play if you get the DVC discount for APs, and maybe for other things.  DVC is in process of adding a resort in Hawaii (not sure what the problem was about getting the DVD -- I found web research to be much more helpful than the DVD is).

Here's a great site for photos of SSR:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1913204


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 29, 2009)

I just got this e-mail response from DVC.

Thank you for your interest in Disney Vacation Club!

We appreciate your e-mail message, but unfortunately, due to timeshare 
regulations in your state, province, or country of residence, we are 
unable to provide you with any information pertaining to Disney Vacation
Club via mail, e-mail, or phone at this time.  We apologize for the 
inconvenience, but we look forward to discussing Membership with you 
during your next trip to the WALT DISNEY WORLD? Resort in Florida or at 
the DISNEYLAND? Resort in California!

Thank you and have a magical day!
The Disney Vacation Club Family


I guess they won't even talk to me on the phone according to this e-mail. I'll PM some of you later to try and find a DVC rep who will help me.  I think I'm pretty close to purchasing, but now I don't know how I can without being there in person if they can't even speak with me on the phone.

BTW, I live very close (just a few miles) to Ko'Olina and the new Disney resort they just started building.  I've stayed at the Marriott TS there (5+ times) and its pretty awesome and probably the nicest TS I've stayed at.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 29, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> . . .The resort I'm really craving is the Grand Californian.  I was pretty impressed with it's location right there at California Adventure.  I never actually saw any of its inside, but I liked it's location a lot.  I guess I shouldn't expect to find any resale points on it since it's so new and it looks like their current incentive is $90/point. . . .



I don't think anyone mentioned that there is a concern that becuase VGC is so small (only 48 units), owning there may be necessary to book consistently so that you can take advantage of the 11 month booking window.


Of course, it has not opened yet and so far many DVC owners have been able to book there using the 7 month window.  I was able to book 2 nights in December in a studio as soon as it was open for booking to other non-VGC DVC members, but had to waitlist for the first night of our 3 night stay. I was trying to book for the Sunday night of the weekend that it is likely the Candlelight Processional will be held.

Also, there are no resales yet for VGC, so purchasing through DVC is the only option at this time.

Finally, you should be aware that when trying to book difficult to book rooms at busy times of the year, many DVC owners call (there is no online booking at this time) as soon as Member Services opens, which is 9 am, eastern time.  For those of us on the West Coast, that means calling at 6 am and for you in HI, it would mean calling at either 3 or 4 am depending on the time of year!  How important is this timing?  Well, I wanted to book a standard view studio at BWV starting Th, Dec 3, 2009, so I called on Jan 3, but did not call until about 10 am my time (1 pm eastern).  All of the SV studios at BWV were already sold out in the 4 hours since MS opened.

Best of luck -- Suzanne


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 29, 2009)

VGC is an DVC addition to the Grand Californian Hotel. The exterior is the same ( it is attached) as the Grand Californian Hotel, but the new villas are much nicer than the hotel rooms. Not to mention, full kitchens ( for the 1 & 2 & Grand Villa) kitchenettes for studios, 1- 2 bedrooms, living area, washer and dryers. There is also a platform viewing area to see the new "World of Colors" water show in DCA. They are absolutely beautiful!

Here are the new incentives listed at mouseowners.com

Here are the current incentives and point costs when purchasing from DVC. This is based on information currently available and is subject to change 

Please verify the current pricing and incentives with your DVC sales guide. 

All initial purchases must be a minimum of 160 points (Lately, DVC has been allowing initial purchases of 100 points at SSR and AKV). Existing DVC members can add-on a minimum of 25 points (if paying cash/credit card) or 50 points (if financing).

DVC is currently marketing Bay Lake Tower (BLT), Villas at the Grand Californian (VGC), Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV), and Saratoga Springs Resort (TreeHouse Villas).

EXISTING MEMBERS

BLT
50-99 points $5 off = $107/pt
100-124 points $11 off = $101/pt
125+ points $13 off = $99/pt

AKV
50-99 points $13 off = $99/pt
100-124 points $19 off = $93/pt
125+ points $21 off = $91/pt

SSR
50-99 points $13 off = $99/pt
100-124 points $19 off = $93/pt
125+ points $21 off = $91/pt

VGC (Grand Californian Villas)
50-99 points $16 off = $96/pt
100-124 points $22 = $90/pt
125 points $24 off = $88/pt
NEW MEMBERS (Referral Required)
BLT
160 points - $11 off = $101/pt
200+ points - $13 off = $99/pt

AKV
160 points - $19 off = $93/pt
200+ points - $21 off = $91/pt

SSR
160 points - $19 off $93/pt
200+ points - $21 off = $91/pt

VGC
160 points - $22 off = $90/pt
200+ points - $24 off = $88/pt

The free Disney cruise option appears to still be available, although you get a much smaller cash discount. 
Add on 100 points: a 3 night cruise for 4 people (160 for new members) 
Add on 125 points: a 4 night cruise for 4 people (200 for new members) 
Add on 200 points: a 7 night cruise for 4 people (270 for new members) 
Current Base Cost per point (before any available incentives)

VGC = $112
BLT = $112
AKV = $112 
SSR = $112 
BCV = $106
BWV = $106
VWL = $101
OKW = $101
HHI = $92 
VB = $92

Most resorts are available for less via the resale market.

2009 Annual Dues (per point)

VGC = $3.82
BLT = $3.67
AKV = $4.86
SSR = $4.34
BCV = $5.00
BWV = $5.21
VWL = $5.04
OKW = $4.73
HHI = $5.36
VB = $6.41

As noted above, even though VB may have a low purchase cost, the annual dues are the most expensive of all the resorts. For the history of annual dues at each DVC resort, as well as the opening dates and contract end date of each resort, please see the DVC Resorts: Opening Dates, Contract End Dates, Annual Dues History thread.

BLT and VGV expire in 2060. AKV and new OKW contracts expire in 2057. SSR contracts expire in 2054. All other resorts (including most OKW resales) expire in 2042.
__________________





Clemson Fan said:


> Thank-you for the early responses.  I'm not familiar with the DVC acronyms, but I did my best to decifer them.  Can you all please check my work and let me know if I'm correct.
> 
> SSR = Saratoga Springs Resort
> OKW = Old Key West
> ...


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 29, 2009)

The free cruise ends August 15, 2009.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 29, 2009)

Here are some of the seasons for VCG for studio and one bedroom.


There are four different seasons at the resorts for points 
Adventure Season Jan 3-31, Feb 1-20, Sept 5-30 ( This is the cheapest in regards to points.)
Studio ( sleeps 4)
Sun-Thu 15
Fri-Sat 27
Weekly 129 You could go for a week in a studio during this season and add two more days or bank them!

One Bedroom ( sleeps 5)
Sun-Thu 28
Fri-Sat 49
Weekly 238

Choice Season
April 11-30, May 1-31, June1-27, Oct. 1-31, Nov 28-30, Dec 1-6 ( I would stay in these two seasons because they are the lowest, and you have no restrictions on travel)

Studio
Sun-Thu 17
Fri-Sat 29

One Bedroom
Sun-Thu 34
Fri-Sat 60
Weekly 290
Weekly 143

The studio is a queen size bed with a pullout couch and a small kitchenette, sink , microwave, refrigerator, coffee pot.

If you wanted the one bedroom you could bank and borrow. You could bank one year, go the second and borrow the third year if you wanted to for a total of 480 points. 

You go to WDW on your points at the 7 month opening. Home resort 11 months booking window, all other 7 months. If you go doing the off season they might be a chance of getting where you want to stay, if you call at 6:00AM ( west coast time) at the 7 month window to reserve you room. However, if you are not picky you will get someplace; but no guarantees regarding your desire resort! Rule of thumb is buy where you want to stay! If you don't mind where you stay then it isn't a issue.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jul 30, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Well Rick weren't you trying for the 1st 2 weeks of Dec? Talk about DVC feeding frenzy that's it. I think VWL is the hardest to get into at that time of year. Even more so than BCV/BWV during food & wine. Could have gotten a studio at BWV for mid Oct when I called 1.5 weeks ago.



Not always looking for that week. I understand that week is tougher than many others, however, I had the same problem during other times of the year as well. Have also heard many other DVC members complaining about this as well. Just trying to make the point of buying where you would prefer to stay more often as that will ensure you'll stay where you want to more often than not.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 30, 2009)

I called DVC this morning and once they heard I lived in Hawaii the conversation immediately ended.  They told me they can't give out any information (even over the phone and even when I called them) to anybody from Hawaii or Nevada.  I kept asking and they kept trying to literally get me off the phone.    What a bunch of crap.  Just another example of my super liberal state taking away my personal rights, but I digress.

Anyway, I had to call back and lie saying I was calling and was from SC.  When they questioned my cell phone area code (and they did question it) I just told them I live in Hawaii part of the year but mostly I'm in SC.  Fortunately, my parents live in SC so I had an address I could give to them.  Now, all the information I requested is going to be sent to SC and my parents will forward it on to me.  Also, if I decide to buy all the documents will need to be sent to SC and then forwarded to me by my parents.  What a hassle!


----------



## littlestar (Jul 30, 2009)

That is so strange that they aren't approved to sell to you in Hawaii. Especially with them building at Ko Olina.  

Good luck. Keep us posted on what resort you end up buying.


----------



## lark (Aug 7, 2009)

I've been giving some thought to VGC, but I think I'm going to wait a bit to see how it shakes out.  I was just at disneyland, and these units are going to be awesome.  It looks as though a great many of them will be looking directly into the park, only a few feet away from the fence.  None will have bad views.  And at current pricing, it's very attractive.

My hesitations are several.  I worry very much about being able to rent points after the initial buzz of opening wears off.  The points charts are rather extraordary, and I worry that even at $10 or $11 per point, it's pressing up pretty close to cash reservation prices, unless you can find weekday only renters.  Sure, you can offer a 1BR, but you need a potential renter to be convinced that a nonrefundable payment is worth it at many months out.  I doubt it will be possible to rent much at all inside the 7 months, given how few units there are.

If you are not within your preference period, you're competing against all the other points renters and have lost a significant advantage, plus you'll be making lots of phone calls to check availability.  If you know you'll always be using your points, and never wanting to rent, it's a different calculation.

My other concern is in how easy it will be to get reservations except right at the outset of the 11 month period.  I think people who desire 2 BRs will be fine.  But we'd be looking for studios and 1 BRs.  Those are going to be few and far between.  Fewer than half the units are lockoffs -- I've seen reports that there will be 19 to 22 lockoffs.  The rest of the units are dedicated 2 BRs or grand villas.  Trying to compete over just 20 studios seems like a tough gig for a resort that will sell about 1,000,000 points.

Just too many ifs for me right now.  If I knew I'd be going ever year or every other year and staying in a 2BR, it would be tough not to jump at $90 per point, even with the high point chart values.  But otherwise, I'll be interested to see how things go after opening.


----------



## logan115 (Aug 7, 2009)

lark said:


> I've been giving some thought to VGC, but I think I'm going to wait a bit to see how it shakes out.  I was just at disneyland, and these units are going to be awesome.  It looks as though a great many of them will be looking directly into the park, only a few feet away from the fence.  None will have bad views.  And at current pricing, it's very attractive.
> 
> My hesitations are several.  I worry very much about being able to rent points after the initial buzz of opening wears off.  The points charts are rather extraordary, and I worry that even at $10 or $11 per point, it's pressing up pretty close to cash reservation prices, unless you can find weekday only renters.  Sure, you can offer a 1BR, but you need a potential renter to be convinced that a nonrefundable payment is worth it at many months out.  I doubt it will be possible to rent much at all inside the 7 months, given how few units there are.
> 
> ...




Just keep in mind that should you decide to rent those points it doesn't mean that you have to rent them for a reservation at GCV.  You can obviously transfer them to another owner (who may or may not use them at GCV), or can offer them as "points" where you could make a reservation anyone within 7 months.

Chris


----------



## Troopers (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a DVC newbie and bought at BLT back in May.  Some thoughts about your post below:



lark said:


> My hesitations are several.  I worry very much about being able to rent points after the initial buzz of opening wears off.  The points charts are rather extraordary, and I worry that even at $10 or $11 per point, it's pressing up pretty close to cash reservation prices, unless you can find weekday only renters.  Sure, you can offer a 1BR, but you need a potential renter to be convinced that a nonrefundable payment is worth it at many months out.  I doubt it will be possible to rent much at all inside the 7 months, given how few units there are.



I'm not seeing your concern here.  You can reserve at the other resorts and rent those points.  Can you explain further?



lark said:


> If you are not within your preference period, you're competing against all the other points renters and have lost a significant advantage, plus you'll be making lots of phone calls to check availability. If you know you'll always be using your points, and never wanting to rent, it's a different calculation.



Isn't this true for owners at all resorts?



lark said:


> My other concern is in how easy it will be to get reservations except right at the outset of the 11 month period. I think people who desire 2 BRs will be fine. But we'd be looking for studios and 1 BRs. Those are going to be few and far between. Fewer than half the units are lockoffs -- I've seen reports that there will be 19 to 22 lockoffs. The rest of the units are dedicated 2 BRs or grand villas. Trying to compete over just 20 studios seems like a tough gig for a resort that will sell about 1,000,000 points.



I'm not convinced (yet) that ressies during the home preference period will be any harder than at any other resort.  Yes, there are fewer units and more owners/unit but ressie are for shorter stays.


----------



## lark (Aug 7, 2009)

Troopers said:


> I'm not seeing your concern here.  You can reserve at the other resorts and rent those points.  Can you explain further?



My sense from following the rental boards is that premium is paid for points in the 11 to 7 month window by those who wish to take advantage of the priority at a particular reservation.

Points that have become generic in the 7 months period are in high supply, and it seems go for less money and also owners experience more frustration of having to call repeatedly to check for dwindling space.

That's my only point -- that as a purchaser of DVC who intends to rent points at least from time to time, I would like to maximize that 4 month period where my points rent for a premium and I can provide strong availability to potential renters so I don't need to make multiple phone calls.  

I'm sure not saying 7 mo. points are worthless.  Heck, some people seem consistently to get $12 per point.  I'm just describing a situation particular to me that is important in deciding where I would buy and what use year I would select.  And with respect to VGC, my point was that notwithstanding the awesome price right now, I kind of want to see how it shakes out.

For a 2BR user that intends to go frequently, it's a heck of deal right now.


----------



## Troopers (Aug 7, 2009)

lark said:


> My sense from following the rental boards is that premium is paid for points in the 11 to 7 month window by those who wish to take advantage of the priority at a particular reservation.
> 
> Points that have become generic in the 7 months period are in high supply, and it seems go for less money and also owners experience more frustration of having to call repeatedly to check for dwindling space.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

I believe rent prices per point are NOT tied to when the ressie is made.  Certainly, points reserved during the preference period allows an owner to reserve the high demand weeks which enables him/her to more easily rent the points, not necessarily at a higher price per point.  The premium is paid with the greater number of points needed for the high demand weeks.  Side note, I don’t like the idea of spec rentals but that’s a whole different issue.

Any user that intends to frequent VGC, it’s a heck of a deal.  I’m thinking about adding on.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 7, 2009)

> I believe rent prices per point are NOT tied to when the ressie is made.


I disagree, and believe lark is correct.  For example, consider someone planning well in advance, outside the 7 month window, who *knows* they want to stay at BCV.  At that point, there are fewer potential landlords that can meet that renter's needs.  What's more, the prospective renter wants to be _sure_ they'll get BCV, and if they understand the product, they know that they run a risk if they wait to seven months.  Together, these make it easier to command a premium per-point price.


----------



## Troopers (Aug 7, 2009)

bnoble said:


> I disagree, and believe lark is correct.  For example, consider someone planning well in advance, outside the 7 month window, who *knows* they want to stay at BCV.  At that point, there are fewer potential landlords that can meet that renter's needs.  What's more, the prospective renter wants to be _sure_ they'll get BCV, and if they understand the product, they know that they run a risk if they wait to seven months.  Together, these make it easier to command a premium per-point price.



I understand your point.

However, I think there are too many variables such as UY, ability to bank and owner’s plans.  In your example, an owner may accept less to secure a renter well in advance and not have to deal with those points.

Also, owners advertise $x per point, not $y per point for ressies made 11 to 7 months, and $z per point for ressies within 7 months.  Negotiations btw owner and renter may result in an $/point increase or decrease based on owner and renter needs.

Back to Lark’s hesitation…I wouldn’t advise Lark to wait and see because of this.


----------



## logan115 (Aug 7, 2009)

bnoble said:


> I disagree, and believe lark is correct.  For example, consider someone planning well in advance, outside the 7 month window, who *knows* they want to stay at BCV.  At that point, there are fewer potential landlords that can meet that renter's needs.  What's more, the prospective renter wants to be _sure_ they'll get BCV, and if they understand the product, they know that they run a risk if they wait to seven months.  Together, these make it easier to command a premium per-point price.



Agree with Brian.  I would think that there's probably at least a $1-$2 per point premium on making reservations out more than 7 months.  However, for many it's worth paying that extra money to guarantee the room/view they want.

I imagine that GCV will be harder to book at 7 months given the smaller inventory, and that if you plan on frequently visiting (and staying) there you're best off owning there.  

Guess it comes down to this - would you rather be able to book GCV in the 7-11 month window for sure, or do you want to go after the extra $1-$2 per point in rental prices BUT still gamble and hope for GCV at 7 months.

If I was in your shoes I would probably buy GCV.  Just because there's more demand for the WDW resorts doesn't mean that you'll never find a potential renter for GCV which would allow you to still get > $10 pp.  Plus, if I was a DVC owner that planned on frequently going to DL and couldn't use my points because it was unavailable at 7 months I'd be unhappy.

In my case, I own at SSR, and while it's not my favorite, I'm ok with staying there if there's nothing else at 7 months or in as what I really want out a DVC is a room SOMEWHERE at WDW, which SSR does for me.  The cheap(er) buy-in (paid $68/pt for a loaded contract), 2054 expiration, and lower dues made it a no brainer for me.  The option of THV was just icing on the cake.

Chris


----------



## lark (Aug 7, 2009)

Just to be clear -- my hesitation isn't just because of predictions (which I admit may be faulty) about the rental market, but also about how VGC owners will fare in finding what they want for 1 BRs or studios even during the 4 month preference period.

Given the relatively limited short supply of 1 BRs and studios, due to the fact that more than half the 48 units are dedicated 2BRs or Grand Villas, I worry that even at 10 months or 9 months owners who don't need 2 BRs may be hustling a bit.  We'll see.  I respect the views of those who don't share the concern.  To me, it's worth waiting a bit to see how it all goes, even if it means potentially giving up the awesome incentives available right now.  

My view of the rental market is pretty much limited to what I see on the two predominant trading boards.  What I see there is people who have points listed while in the preference period commanding $12 per point prices and quick rentals to non-owners who are saavy enough to know they can get what they want by finding home resort points in the preference period at the resort they want.  Or by transferring the points to other DVC owners who also have that home resort and need more points during the preference period.  I also see people with 7 months points getting rid of their points, even for $12 per point.  There's no doubt about it.  But I also see people in that position with threads that go on for 4 pages, having to call multiple times to check availability, and later dropping point prices months later.

I'm also really curious to see whether cash reservations will be available at VGC and at what rate for unsold rooms.


----------



## logan115 (Aug 7, 2009)

lark said:


> Just to be clear -- my hesitation isn't just because of predictions (which I admit may be faulty) about the rental market, but also about how VGC owners will fare in finding what they want for 1 BRs or studios even during the 4 month preference period.
> 
> Given the relatively limited short supply of 1 BRs and studios, due to the fact that more than half the 48 units are dedicated 2BRs or Grand Villas, I worry that even at 10 months or 9 months owners who don't need 2 BRs may be hustling a bit.  We'll see.  I respect the views of those who don't share the concern.  To me, it's worth waiting a bit to see how it all goes, even if it means potentially giving up the awesome incentives available right now.
> 
> ...



Gotcha - makes more sense now.  Your concerns really do fall into the "unknown" category as no one can saw for sure what availability will be like until there's a track record.

Chris


----------



## Clemson Fan (Aug 8, 2009)

Was there something going on with VGC that the 4 month priority window was opened up recently for any DVC points and that it didn't matter whether they were VGC points or not?

I only mention this b/c I've been doing a lot of reading on DVC and VGC recently and remember reading this on one of the threads on one of the boards, but I can't seem to find the reference now.  Since I'm a newbie to DVC, my memory or understanding at the time I read it certainly can be faulty.  Is there any truth to this and if so what are the details of it?

BTW, I'm getting quite close to buying in at VGC as that will be the resort I expect to frequent the most often.  I'm not really worried about renting points b/c if I found myself frequently needing to rent them frequently, I would probably just go ahead and sell them.  I want to use them.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 8, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> Was there something going on with VGC that the 4 month priority window was opened up recently for any DVC points and that it didn't matter whether they were VGC points or not?
> 
> I only mention this b/c I've been doing a lot of reading on DVC and VGC recently and remember reading this on one of the threads on one of the boards, but I can't seem to find the reference now.  Since I'm a newbie to DVC, my memory or understanding at the time I read it certainly can be faulty.  Is there any truth to this and if so what are the details of it?
> 
> BTW, I'm getting quite close to buying in at VGC as that will be the resort I expect to frequent the most often.  I'm not really worried about renting points b/c if I found myself frequently needing to rent them frequently, I would probably just go ahead and sell them.  I want to use them.



Maybe this is what was meant by the four month booking availability-VGV will be opened on September 23th, 2009. On June 7, 2009 owners of VGC had a two week booking priority before other DVC members to book for September 23, 2009  forward to the 11 month window. 

After the two week priority period was over, other DVC members could book any available rooms from September 23th to the 7th month booking window. 
So on June 21, 2009 all other DVC members could book rooms (this year only )before the 7th month window for Sept, Nov, Dec. I hope this helps!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Aug 9, 2009)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Maybe this is what was meant by the four month booking availability-VGV will be opened on September 23th, 2009. On June 7, 2009 owners of VGC had a two week booking priority before other DVC members to book for September 23, 2009 forward to the 11 month window.
> 
> After the two week priority period was over, other DVC members could book any available rooms from September 23th to the 7th month booking window.
> So on June 21, 2009 all other DVC members could book rooms (this year only )before the 7th month window for Sept, Nov, Dec. I hope this helps!


 
So I assume that once it's opened long enough for the timeframes to level out that the 7 and 11 month booking priorities will fall into place just like the other DVC resorts.  Is that correct?


----------



## Clemson Fan (Aug 9, 2009)

Can somebody please explain to me what developer points are?  I've been hearing about them quite a bit in some of the threads I've been reading.

Do you get extra points for the first year you buy some points through DVC as a bonus for buying?  I know in the Marriott system Marriott will give you a one time "gift" of Marriott reward points for buying certain weeks.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> So I assume that once it's opened long enough for the timeframes to level out that the 7 and 11 month booking priorities will fall into place just like the other DVC resorts.  Is that correct?



Yes, that is correct.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> Can somebody please explain to me what developer points are?  I've been hearing about them quite a bit in some of the threads I've been reading.
> 
> Do you get extra points for the first year you buy some points through DVC as a bonus for buying?  I know in the Marriott system Marriott will give you a one time "gift" of Marriott reward points for buying certain weeks.



Developer Points are incentive points. When we purchased AKV, we received a matching set of Developer Points. If you bought 220 points, you received 220 (one time) Developer Points. Developer Points could only be used at SSR (Saratoga Springs Resort) or in DL in any of the hotels, or be placed in an RCI account for a trade. You could use Developer Points immediately, they did not depend on use year. I do not know if they are still doing DP or if it is still an option, as now they have the lower per point options, free cruise, etc. 

The current incentives are much better than Developer Points. Disney would not give you the current pricing in addition to Developer Points. Although I have  heard certain resorts like AKV, will also give you 2008 points. For instance, If I bought AKV today I would get the price per point plus the option of getting 2008 & 2009 in my account ( Please verified this with a guide, as I have only heard of this from another.) This is much better than DP, because they can be used at your home resort or any other resort at the 7th month window. Therefore, you could get the better incentive price and if you desired, bank these points (DP could not be banked except through RCI expired Oct. 2009), or use them.

Also because there was so many DP flooding the system, SSR was feeling the impact. If you did not use them you would lose them.

Once VGC opens, the Grand Californian Hotel will no longer take DVC points or Developer Points. However, The Disneyland Hotel and PPH will continue to accept DVC points/Developer Points.The last set of DP are to expire Oct 2009.

Once again, the current incentives are much better than the prior DP, you are not missing anything.


----------



## larryallen (Aug 9, 2009)

*DVC - Pricey?*

DVC seems pricey to me. Is it just me? For example, I live out west so would be most interested in Grand California. However, a decent two bedroom week is about $90k.  Ouch!  Seems like a lot for one week at a nice timeshare. Is it just me that thinks this seems high?


----------



## bnoble (Aug 9, 2009)

I wrote this in another forum, but it applies here:



> Disney is effectively legal heroin.



You either "get" Disney, or you don't.  If you don't get it, there is no way in hell the prices are anywhere near worth what they are for what they are selling.  If you do, well, you'd pay anything for just one more hit.

So, yes, they are expensive, and no, you're not the only one that thinks so.  But, enough people find it worth the money that Disney isn't exactly hurting for business.

WorldMark Anaheim could be a nice, lower-cost alternative.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 9, 2009)

larryallen said:


> DVC seems pricey to me. Is it just me? For example, I live out west so would be most interested in Grand California. However, a decent two bedroom week is about $90k.  Ouch!  Seems like a lot for one week at a nice timeshare. Is it just me that thinks this seems high?



You need to learn how to use Disney points! If you bought 250 Grand Californian Villa Disney points at $88.00 a point, it would be $22,000 not including closing, etc. 

You could stay in a two bedroom (Sun-Fri is less points than weekend) for *five nights*, during Choice Season:  if you stayed during Adventure Season it would be *six nights* for a two bedroom. If you wanted Magic Season then you could only stay *four nights* in a two bedroom. If you wanted a one bedroom it would be for less points and your stay longer. You could split your stay for twice a year one trip three nights, another two nights.

Below points per night would be *for Sunday-Thursday * for a two bedroom.  

*Adventure Season* *40*per night
January 4–31
February 1–21
September 6–30
October 1

*Choice Season* * 45*per night
April 19–30
May 1–31
June 1–28
October 2–31
November 1–23
November 29–30
December 1–17

*Magic Season* *62* per night

February 22–28
March 1–31
April 1–2
June 29–30
July 1–31
August 1–31
September 1–5

There one more Season "Premier" but it is very expensive 76 points per night for a two bedroom.

No one will disagree that Disney is not expensive, but if you learn Disney's flexible system, there are ways to make your purchase more cost effective. 
1. Don't stay on weekends
2. Stay during Adventure or Choice Season
3. Bank, borrow your points for a big trip
4. If you don't need the room ( only two people going) stay in a studio, or one bedroom and save points.

Good luck!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Aug 10, 2009)

larryallen said:


> DVC seems pricey to me. Is it just me? For example, I live out west so would be most interested in Grand California. However, a decent two bedroom week is about $90k. Ouch!


 
A yearly 2 bedroom at the VGC during premiere season (Christmas, New Years, Easter, etc.) is 650 points.  650 x $88/point equals $57,200.  Still not cheap and quite expensive, but it's not 90K.

That price is actually kind of inline with some of the other premiere TS resorts like Marriott for example where a Christmas or New Years week at a premiere ski resort would cost about the same.  

The big difference comes in the yearly MF's.  With a points based system like Disney that 650 points would cost you $2,483 in yearly MF's while a premiere week in a weeks based system like Marriott would cost somewhere between 700-1K in yearly MF's.  

IMO, there is one perfect TS system out there.  Wheras a points based system like Disney provides you with great flexibility and diversity, you really do end up paying through the nose for premiere times.  With weeks based systems like Marriott, you don't have nearly the same flexibility and diversity, but your yearly MF's for a premiere location and time are really kept in better check then a points based system.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 10, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> A yearly 2 bedroom at the VGC during premiere season (Christmas, New Years, Easter, etc.) is 650 points.  650 x $88/point equals $57,200.  Still not cheap and quite expensive, but it's not 90K.
> 
> That price is actually kind of inline with some of the other premiere TS resorts like Marriott for example where a Christmas or New Years week at a premiere ski resort would cost about the same.
> 
> ...



Great information!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 10, 2009)

For us...there is an added benefit to being onsite- the convenience and the whole Disney immersion. In the past, we loved staying at the Grand Californian Hotel. If we did not buy VGC, that is where we would have continued to stay while visiting DL. That is why we bought VGC, so now we have the best of both worlds. 

The new VGC rooms are beautiful, and not only do we have more room to spread out with a living room and kitchen; we have the convenience of all the hotel amenities. We have access to the GCH pool, lobby, gym, dining, spa, early entry and easy access to the parks. We also have DCA views and a special viewing deck for the new, upcoming "Wonders of Colors" water show.

The other option I love is the ability to reserve a Grand Villa ( not many of them), but it is an option. The Grand Villa is 2400sq ft ( if I remember correctly), two levels, sleeps 12, four bathrooms and comes complete with a pool table. This is great for family reunion or friends joining you on vacation!

The two bedroom sleeps 9, two in the master, four in the second bedroom, two on the pull out couch and one in a pull down twin bed in the living room and three bathrooms. It will be a full house, but it is possible.

I am very excited about VGC and looking forward to our first stay in September when it first opens! The only regret I have is when we purchased AKV and VGC, there were no discounts available. The economy has affected the Mouse too!


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 14, 2009)

larryallen said:


> DVC seems pricey to me. Is it just me? For example, I live out west so would be most interested in Grand California. However, a decent two bedroom week is about $90k.  Ouch!  Seems like a lot for one week at a nice timeshare. Is it just me that thinks this seems high?



Wow....Someone has given given you some wrong information. 

Except for New Years/Easter the highest requirement is July at 530 points. 

530x$88=$46,640

Unlike traditional timeshares, you don't have to go a full week...big plus.

You can bank unused points into next year. Or if you need points, borrow from the upcoming year. 

If you only want to do Disneyland every other year, you only buy 265 points. And either bank or borrow the next year's points.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Aug 18, 2009)

I just purchased 250 points at VGC today at $88/point directly from Disney.  I purchased one 100 point and three 50 point contracts with June UY.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 18, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> I just purchased 250 points at VGC today at $88/point directly from Disney.  I purchased one 100 point and three 50 point contracts with June UY.



Congratulations on your purchase. 

PS-I have been enjoying your Hawaii posts on MO.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 18, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> I just purchased 250 points at VGC today at $88/point directly from Disney.  I purchased one 100 point and three 50 point contracts with June UY.



Congrats!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 18, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> I just purchased 250 points at VGC today at $88/point directly from Disney.  I purchased one 100 point and three 50 point contracts with June UY.



 Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## DVC Mike (Aug 18, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> I just purchased 250 points at VGC today at $88/point directly from Disney.


 
Congrats from a fellow VGC owner!


----------



## logan115 (Aug 19, 2009)

DVC Mike said:


> Congrats from a fellow VGC owner!



The funny thing is that regardless of what resort the person just bought you could say "Congrats from a fellow owner......."  HAHAHAHA !!

Just kidding, and clearly jealous of your DVC portfolio.

Chris


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 19, 2009)

logan115 said:


> The funny thing is that regardless of what resort the person just bought you could say "Congrats from a fellow owner......."  HAHAHAHA !!
> 
> Just kidding, and clearly jealous of your DVC portfolio.
> 
> Chris



Good one!:hysterical:


----------



## StapelmanMO (Aug 25, 2009)

*DVC RCI Exchanges*

Was investigating booking into DVC resorts next Spring via RCI Points and
came across this prohibition that was not in place earlier this year.


 **MEMBERS WHO OWN AT RCI RESORTS IN ORLANDO/KISSIMMEE CANNOT EXCHANGE INTO DVC RESORTS IN THE ORLANDO/KISSIMMEE AREA** 


Can DVC really enforce this?  How will they know if someone owns an Orlando
area resort if it is not automatically deposited into RCI (Orange Lake Holiday Points, Worldmark, Wyndham, etc).


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 25, 2009)

Chambelman said:


> Was investigating booking into DVC resorts next Spring via RCI Points and
> came across this prohibition that was not in place earlier this year.
> 
> 
> ...



They have had that rule in place for years. They had those rules in place with II too.


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> A yearly 2 bedroom at the VGC during premiere season (Christmas, New Years, Easter, etc.) is 650 points.  650 x $88/point equals $57,200.  Still not cheap and quite expensive, but it's not 90K.
> 
> That price is actually kind of inline with some of the other premiere TS resorts like Marriott for example where a Christmas or New Years week at a premiere ski resort would cost about the same.
> 
> *The big difference comes in the yearly MF's.  With a points based system like Disney that 650 points would cost you $2,483 in yearly MF's while a premiere week in a weeks based system like Marriott would cost somewhere between 700-1K in yearly MF's.  *



My maintenace fees _are_ very high with Disney, but Marriott is no slouch either. My MFs for the new Marriott in Orlando, Lakeshore Reserve are going to be close to $1300 a year. My Marriott Frenchman's Cove cost me close to $1200 a year. And these costs will only go up. 

However my 350 Bay Lake Towers Maintenance fees are only $1284. That's comparable with my Orlando and St Thomas Marriotts and if reserved correctly can net me more vacation days.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 25, 2009)

icydog said:


> My maintenace fees _are_ very high with Disney, but Marriott is no slouch either. My MFs for the new Marriott in Orlando, Lakeshore Reserve are going to be close to $1300 a year. My Marriott Frenchman's Cove cost me close to $1200 a year. And these costs will only go up.
> 
> However my 350 Bay Lake Towers Maintenance fees are only $1284. That's comparable with my Orlando and St Thomas Marriotts and if reserved correctly can net me more vacation days.



My St John unit maintenance fee is $2099 and Harborside $2442.


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> My St John unit maintenance fee is $2099 and Harborside $2442.



St John's is worth it, isn't it??


----------

